# [SOLVED] GT 430 Overclock



## Ronoman (Jun 27, 2011)

I got my GT430 today and I want to overclock it, but Rivatuner doesnt like my driver version, I know i need to go to the Power user section and use "ForceDriverVersion" but i have no idea what version i need to force. Also, id much prefer to use RivaTuner instead of MSI Afterburner and such because i have a Windows widget that allows me to monitor my GPU. 

Thanks.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: GT 430 Overclock*

Wrong forum, Ronoman. The overclocking forum is here: 
Overclocking - Tech Support Forum


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: GT 430 Overclock*

I have moved you to overclocking


----------



## Ronoman (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: GT 430 Overclock*



pip22 said:


> Wrong forum, Ronoman. The overclocking forum is here:
> Overclocking - Tech Support Forum


Ok. Sorry.


joeten said:


> I have moved you to overclocking


You can just close this. I figured it out my self.

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Closed as requested


----------

